# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Le Groupe Phildar au cur de linnovation du e-commerce

## Mejdi20

*Le Groupe Phildar au cur de linnovation du e-commerce* 

*Les 2 marques/enseignes du Groupe, Phildar et Grain de Malice, lancent  quelques jours dintervalle, leurs nouveaux sites internet marchands : un concentr dintelligence, de praticit et de modernit. Cest PICTIME, socit leader du e-commerce base  Lille, au cur de la rgion de la distribution et de la VAD en France, qui en a sign les ralisations. 
*
*Le site Phildar.fr fait peau neuve* 
Phildar, marque emblmatique de lunivers du Fil  Tricoter, bnficie depuis des dcennies dune exceptionnelle notorit, suprieure  83%. Aujourdhui le tricot connat un incontestable regain dintrt, sduisant de plus en  plus de nouvelles gnrations de  tricoteuses, notamment parmi les jeunes.  Pour exemple, pas moins de 1 000  fans  sont inscrits sur lAtelier du Tricot by Phildar de Facebook !   

*Le e-commerce : nouveau mass market incontournable* 
Tous les indicateurs montrent quInternet fait dsormais partie du quotidien de chacun ; aujourdhui plus de 24 millions de franais achtent sur la toile, ce qui en fait un extraordinaire mass-market. Les courses en ligne ont progress de 32% au cours du 2me semestre 20091 ! Fort du constat de lvolution des habitudes de consommation, Phildar se devait de repenser totalement sa stratgie commerciale et son site marchand en complment de ses 450 magasins sous enseigne. 

*Un site denvergure au sein dune stratgie marketing multi canal* 
PICTIME a su rendre simple, intuitif et interactif un contenu particulirement riche et parfois complexe, reflet du dynamisme, de la crativit et de la modernit de Phildar. La collection, prs de 250 modles par saison, est accessible en un seul  clic ! 28 catalogues, dont les toutes dernires ditions, avec un aperu et des hyperliens, sont  disponibles en ligne. Vidos pour les dbutantes, schmas expliquant les diffrentes techniques de tricots, achats en ligne et livraison sous 48 h ou bien retrait de la commande dans le magasin le plus proche.  en le visualisant avec Google Map, tout est dsormais possible et permis.  

*Une somme dinnovations grce  la conjugaison de plusieurs techniques : de lindit* 
Le site, trs ergonomique, utilise les technologies Fredhopper, Java, XML et Ajax. Linnovation majeure rside dans linteractivit entre les diffrentes parties du site et les catalogues en ligne. Ainsi,  partir de la photo dun modle, linternaute accde au descriptif de celui-ci et peut immdiatement commander le fil choisi et les accessoires. Le tout en un seul clic ! 
Le systme pr-remplit le nombre de pelotes ncessaires  la ralisation du modle avec la possibilit de choisir un autre coloris que celui propos par dfaut. Des centaines de rfrences daiguilles, de crochets et autres accessoires sont prsents. Si le produit est indisponible, linternaute le sait 
immdiatement. 

*Pictime, crateur de solutions de commerce lectronique* 
La prouesse technique du site Phildar est quil est entirement interfac avec lERP pr-existant  au sein de lentreprise. Le site marchand communique via des interfaces de type Web Services permettant un feedback efficace et ractif des commandes prises sur le web et ainsi de contrler parfaitement la 
gestion des commandes du site marchand (livres gratuitement dans les magasins Phildar). 

*Une administration autonome* 
Ladministration du site est ralise directement  par les quipes marketing de Phildar, de manire autonome, sans connaissances techniques particulires. Merchandising, marketing, agencement des univers et rayons du site, tout est directement modifiable.  Parmi les fonctionnalits proposes, la visualisation du site en pr-production, tel quil sera demain ou aprs-demain avec les oprations commerciales   venir est un fantastique atout, permettant lanticipation des campagnes et donc une optimisation de la gestion des actions. 
* 
Quelques exemples des fonctionnalits du site* 

*
Aprs Phildar.fr, bientt le site Grain de Malice* 
Au fil des annes, Phildar a diversifi son offre et lanc avec succs ses collections de Prt-- Porter. En parallle, des tests mens depuis 2007, visant  commercialiser celles-ci sous enseigne Grain de Malice ont prouv que ce produit tait encore plus performant lorsquil est exploit en solo. Do la volont de dvelopper aujourdhui la marque Grain de Malice  part entire. Cette enseigne, qui compte dj 44 magasins et pas loin de 200 dici la fin de lanne, prsente un potentiel de 400 points de vente pour les 3 prochaines annes en Europe. 

*Grain de Malice : la marque prfre des femmes de 40 ans, dici  5 ans.         * 
Les collections Grain de Malice, conues avec le  cabinet de style Peclers, dont la rputation est internationale, connaissent un immense succs. Elles sduisent la femme moderne, dynamique et active qui veut se sentir bien dans sa silhouette, en toutes circonstances.   Le site marchand Grain de Malice, galement ralis par PICTIME, lanc dbut mai, sera le reflet de cet tat desprit : collections sans cesse renouveles, achat en ligne, conseils mode, conseils de look et daccessoires, ce nouveau site fera la part belle  la modernit et  la sduction 

*A propos du partenariat Groupe PHILDAR et PICTIME* 
Pour *Hugues DANEL*, Directeur Gnral du Groupe PHILDAR,   _PICTIME a su traduire notre volont de modernit et de proximit avec nos clientes, avec 2 sites qui vont contribuer  accrotre notre visibilit et nos performances_ . 
*Pour Laurent DUIQUET*, co-prsident de Pictime,   _en dployant une plateforme de commerce lectronique multimarque et multi store au service de la stratgie Cross Canal de Phildar aujourdhui et de Grain de Malice demain, nous marquons notre volont et notre capacit  relever tous les dfis du e-commerce._

----------

